# Tummy Trouble (aka my fart post)



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 5, 2007)

Ok so I have some weird symptoms and I feel like I am at the dr every other week for something and I don't want to go again, it's an off week, lol.

Right. Sooo first of all, I have hella ass gas. This is because I eat bran flakes like they are candy. Seriously. I have it for breakfast and then a larger bowl at lunch. Fibre is gooood right?

Well recently I have found it hard to lay on my tummy, esp the right side. Totally annoying since I sleep on my tummy.

Last night whilst trying to fall asleep on my left side I was playing with the sore area...and there appears to be...a bubble? I don't want to say lump cos that's a scary bad word. When I press down on the area I can feel my pulse. 

Now this area is not causing PAIN (like omg I'm going to die pain), but just general discomfort when I lie down or someone else tries to lay on me, I pushed him off yesterday when he tried to cuddle. My belly just feels all bloated and crap.

ANY SUGGESTIONS? I have stopped eating bran today and I'm going to give it a couple of days to see if that helps. 

I just have a super dumb question, lol. Can you get a hernia from farting too much? lol...I feel like a 12 year old boy asking that question, lol.

Thanx for you advice if you have any!!!


----------



## lemmink (Jun 5, 2007)

Yerk. 

If it helps, I had a lump in a similar place, of similar annoyance factor. It was a 'lipoma'. In other words, a 'general lump that doesn't do anything'. Generally, if your lump is round and bubble-like, I don't think it's something to be worried about. Things that are worrysome are usually weirdshaped. 

I'd get it checked out obviously but I'd wait to see if it stops being sensitive (mine got more annoying the more I poked it) first.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 5, 2007)

missaf said:


> The right side could indicate gall bladder problems. Don't wait too long to get that checked!




I think I would rather go low fat vegetarian than have surgery, I am terrified I will die if I have to be operated on and I am soooo not ready to die.


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jun 5, 2007)

Hmmm
You might have Gastrointestinal Problems You need to go see your Doctor and tell him/her about your symptoms that you've been having


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 5, 2007)

ChubbyBlackSista said:


> Hmmm
> You might have Gastrointestinal Problems You need to go see your Doctor and tell him/her about your symptoms that you've been having




I have an appointment Friday...it's really starting to worry me!!!


----------



## kr7 (Jun 5, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> I have an appointment Friday...it's really starting to worry me!!!



Don't stress. It's probably nothing to worry about.  Just make sure to keep your apointment to be on the safe side. It'll probably turn out to be IBS or something like that, and you'll just get some meds for it. Anyway, let us know how your visit goes.  

Chris


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 5, 2007)

I'm glad you're going to be the doctor. It could be so many things -- some benign, some not so much -- that I'd hate to even take a guess. It's good you're seeing a professional, just to rule out all the nasties.

Good luck, and let us know how it goes, okay?


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jun 6, 2007)

I have a hard 'fat bubble' someplace on the back of my upper arm. My arms collect fat moreso than any other part of my body but this one pocket of hardness had me scared out of my mind. Went to the doctor and was told it was just a dense fat pocket and nothing to worry about. Four years later, it's still there, no worse and I haven't grown horns and a tail yet. It may be just that but it's good you're getting it checked. 

As for the fiber, fiber gives me horrible painful gas. I can't eat potatoes, apples, cereal - anything fibrous will have me feeling miserable and uncomfortable all day. I don't know why my stomach can't digest these things but it can't. People say your stomach gets used to it, they don't know what they're talking about. I thought maybe I have celiac's or something but never pursued it further.


----------



## BBWTexan (Jun 6, 2007)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Can you get a hernia from farting too much?



Jeez, I hope not.

I consider farting a healthy (and enjoyable) part of my daily routine and I don't really want to give that up.


----------



## TCUBOB (Jun 6, 2007)

If you find out that the answer to this is yes, let me know. Though I suspect that, given my activity on this subject, I would have already had multiple hernias by now..... 



BigBellySSBBW said:


> I just have a super dumb question, lol. Can you get a hernia from farting too much? lol...I feel like a 12 year old boy asking that question, lol.


----------



## ZainTheInsane (Jun 8, 2007)

BBWTexan said:


> Jeez, I hope not.
> 
> I consider farting a healthy (and enjoyable) part of my daily routine and I don't really want to give that up.



heehee...that's just funny and entertaining


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 8, 2007)

an actual button I found on a site once: 

*giggle-snort*


----------



## liz (di-va) (Jun 8, 2007)

This is probably a fairly lame response to yer question, but my first thought was DRINK LOTS OF WATER. If yer not doing that at the same time you're taking lots of fiber, it can be a problem.

Hope you feel better soon!

*toot*


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 10, 2007)

Ok I went to my GP and she didn't think anything of it. Which would be a relief except....

This is the GP who just stared and me when I told her I though I had a miscarriage and then she changed the subject. I was in Hospital 2 days later with an Ectopic Pregnancy.

This is the GP who when I called in cos my toe was hella in pain said it was bruised and to keep it up for a week....and I have had gout now for over a month.

So yeah...this Dr's all clear, doesn't mean shit, lol.

However, if it gets bad enough, I have learned that if I scream at Mike long enough he will take me to the after hours Dr. (kinda like ER via appointment)

On a personal note....I have switched my bran flakes for muli grain cheerios. Been eating more eggs, terrified to eat cereal at this point, lol. My gas has went from 50 times a day to a mere, normal 2 or 3....so that's better....my tummy isn't swollen and solid any more either...so that's good too.  Maybe I ODed on fibre, lol


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 10, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> an actual button I found on a site once:
> 
> *giggle-snort*




hahahaha dork. LOL. That's seriously a cool button...I'd wear it, lol.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 10, 2007)

BBWTexan said:


> Jeez, I hope not.
> 
> I consider farting a healthy (and enjoyable) part of my daily routine and I don't really want to give that up.




Well I used to try to be polite, lol, but hey if Mike can go around farting...then I will too, lol. It's called revenge.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jun 10, 2007)

TCUBOB said:


> If you find out that the answer to this is yes, let me know. Though I suspect that, given my activity on this subject, I would have already had multiple hernias by now.....



lol....well I know someone who had one from taking a poo...so I thought it was the same muscle group and I was afraid....but yeah, probably not likely, lol.


----------



## ebonyprincess (Jun 10, 2007)

have you tried charcoal tablets and or ginger tea but really good for gas


----------



## PeacefulGem (Jan 14, 2008)

I have gas all the time too and a walk-in clinic doc actually told me to get MORE FIBER in my diet, which I don't think I've done.


----------



## bexy (Jan 14, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Ok I went to my GP and she didn't think anything of it. Which would be a relief except....
> 
> This is the GP who just stared and me when I told her I though I had a miscarriage and then she changed the subject. I was in Hospital 2 days later with an Ectopic Pregnancy.
> 
> ...




*i would totally consider changing doctors....
i had a doctor call me a hypochondriac once, not to my face of course but in a note to the hospital after i went in with stomach pain so bad i couldnt stand.
he sent me (reluctantly) to the casualty dept with a letter, which of course i read as soon as i got out of there. it basically said along the lines of "rebecca claims to be experiencing severe abdomen pain, most likely hypochondria, please reassure and send home accordingly...."

so i didnt give the casualty the letter lol, just went in with my pains. got a scan and they found a tumour the size of a grapefruit on my adrenal gland on my left kidney, which they suspect had been there for around 12 years and later that month i was diagnosed with cushings syndrome. 

a year of hospital tests and what not ensued, finally followed by surgery to remove most of my kidney and a rib.

so yeah, had i handed them the letter that called me a hypochondriac to the casualty, god knows what would have happened. i got recommendations for a good gp and love him to bits. his only issue is that he worries about me TOO much lol!

so yeah honey, i would consider changing gps, you are in uk right? so you are totally allowed to you just find a practice you want to register with and go along and ask them how.*


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 14, 2008)

Well, I agree with what everyone else said..new DR ASAP.

Also, gas doesn't cause hernias, however, hernia's do cause excessive gas ( I know this because my Mom had a hernia).


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jan 14, 2008)

Funny this thread came alive again, I have a colonscopy on Monday the 21st. They finally agreed to do one since my simptoms haven't improved and they did a test to ensure I am not allergic to wheat, yay I can eat bread and cake! lol.

My tummy is so dodgy here, but when I went back to America (and eating loads of fast food) my tummy was fine. They think it might be a reflex issue having to do with trauma, lol, they think moving to the UK traumatised me in a Freudian way.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 14, 2008)

BigBellySSBBW said:


> Funny this thread came alive again, I have a colonscopy on Monday the 21st. They finally agreed to do one since my simptoms haven't improved and they did a test to ensure I am not allergic to wheat, yay I can eat bread and cake! lol.
> 
> My tummy is so dodgy here, but when I went back to America (and eating loads of fast food) my tummy was fine. They think it might be a reflex issue having to do with trauma, lol, they think moving to the UK traumatised me in a Freudian way.



I was sick off and on the whole time I was in Europe. My doc says it was because of the lack of pasteurization overseas, unfamiliar Euro organisms in the water and the like. While I was there I started eating those little Dannon yogurts with the acidolfidus(sp?) stuff in it and that really helped. When things were running a little TOO well I ate potatoes. They slow me down considerably.  

Good luck BBSSBBW.


----------



## BeautifulPoeticDisaster (Jan 21, 2008)

Okay! I had my colonoscopy today. What an interesting experience. I got to watch the whole thing on the monitor...so I now know what I look like on the inside.

They found that I have diverticula and a mild case (they think) of Chrones Disease (sp?) So both of those could explain my gas and diarrhoea. And it isn't just IBS, which is what people were telling me it was.

I am happy to have answers, and I am happy the hospital visit went smoothly. I'm going to have an xray done of the smaller intestine so see how inflamed it is.

Everything that is wrong with me seems to be made worse by stress...so it doesn't help that since I have been in the UK I am a stressed out person.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 21, 2008)

Interesting thing about Chrones Disease. One of 2 things happens with your weight when you have this. You either become extremely skinny or very obese. My sister and I both have Chrones - I'll let you guess how it effected me. And Wayne knew a woman and she and her sister have Chrones. Her sister was the fat one. Interesing stuff - but Chrones can be very painful.

Chrones and celiac can run hand in hand. Here's a great link:

http://www.celiac.com/

Have you had your thyroid checked lately?? I have had a sluggish thyroid since I was a teenager and only now (47) have they put me on something and I feel and look so much better. And if your thyroid isn't working properly your whole endocine system can be thrown off. Which can wreak havoc on your whole system. And if you have PCOS chances are pretty good you are hypothyroid.





It bother's me that Dr's are still misdiagnosing us.




BigBellySSBBW said:


> Okay! I had my colonoscopy today. What an interesting experience. I got to watch the whole thing on the monitor...so I now know what I look like on the inside.
> 
> They found that I have diverticula and a mild case (they think) of Chrones Disease (sp?) So both of those could explain my gas and diarrhoea. And it isn't just IBS, which is what people were telling me it was.
> 
> ...


----------



## saucywench (Jan 21, 2008)

My recent colonoscopy revealed a couple of polyps that they removed (hmm, never heard back about the biopsy, have to check on that) and diverticula, as well. My doc said to avoid tomato seeds and peanuts as they tend to get stuck and cause a buildup in the hollow areas. I'm not sure why he singled those particular food items out, as you'd think there would be any number of similar things to avoid. But, there you have it.

Info from NIH on diverticulosis.

Info from NIH on Crohn's disease.



BigBellySSBBW said:


> Okay! I had my colonoscopy today. What an interesting experience. I got to watch the whole thing on the monitor...so I now know what I look like on the inside.
> 
> They found that I have diverticula and a mild case (they think) of Chrones Disease (sp?) So both of those could explain my gas and diarrhoea. And it isn't just IBS, which is what people were telling me it was.
> 
> ...


----------

